# Software Development Job



## Softdev (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Finally that I have gained over one year of experience in software development I have decided to try to get a job in Australia in such position but for entry-level, since I have only over one year of experience. 

I thought to apply for Visa subclass 457 and I want to know few things about since Australian immigration site doesn't explain some specific meanings. First thing I want to know what does "approved sponsor" really means. Does it mean a legal company who can work in Australia or legal company who have applied to be as sponsorship or something else?

Is it true that people who have few years experience or recent graduate and want to work in Australia, they don't have good chances to get in? For example from somewhere I read that if a software developer wants to get a job from Australia he/she must have at least 5 years of experience in the field in order to quality. Is this true?


----------



## allgo28 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Softdev, 
It is not easy with 1 years experience to get a job as an software developer.
I have a software house myself and one year experience is really not enough. I also spoke with some other graduates who all have the same problem. Australia is a mature IT market and some employers have crazy demands. But keep trying.


----------



## Softdev (Feb 10, 2013)

allgo28 said:


> Hi Softdev,
> It is not easy with 1 years experience to get a job as an software developer.
> I have a software house myself and one year experience is really not enough. I also spoke with some other graduates who all have the same problem. Australia is a mature IT market and some employers have crazy demands. But keep trying.


Thanks allgo28. That's what I feared most. I have done internship in Australia 5 years ago and got some Australian experience but I don't think it won't help much in my field.


----------

